# Let's see those cats in boxes!



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
Given all the delightful photos of cats in boxes on the 2018 Advent Calendar Thread today, it was high time - as some members declared - for the BoxCats to have a thread of their own. Without further ado then, show us your cats in boxes!

Oz - He dids nots quite fits:










Bob: Can fit into any size box - though it's never quite the same again:










Come on, then - let's see them!
.


----------



## LJC675

Kalex and Suter are partial to 'cozy' size boxes:

Suter









Kalex:


----------



## ChaosCat

A suitable box for a piratess:









And that's plain cheating, the box clearly shows there ought to be a white cat inside:


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> A suitable box for a piratess:
> View attachment 378620
> 
> 
> And that's plain cheating, the box clearly shows there ought to be a white cat inside:
> View attachment 378619


False advertising!


----------



## Psygon

first 9 I found...


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
@ChaosCat - Ich bin nicht mit deutschen Katzengrößen vertraut I don't know much about German cat sizes, but I don't think that Bob could squeeze into the XXL Cat House.

White Tip, asleep in the box in which I carried her into the house seven years ago, on a blustery Hallowe'en night. As you can see, she's made some... uhhhh... _improvements _- particularly to the entrance-way:


----------



## ChaosCat

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> @ChaosCat - Ich bin nicht mit deutschen Katzengrößen vertraut I don't know much about German cat sizes, but I don't think that Bob could squeeze into the XXL Cat House.
> 
> White Tip, asleep in the box in which I carried her into the house seven years ago, on a blustery Hallowe'en night. As you can see, she's made some... uhhhh... _improvements _- particularly to the entrance-way:
> 
> View attachment 378645


Bonny's mum is a feral cat and was caught only directly before giving birth. Bonny and her sister are a little smaller than the average moggy. But that photo is an old one anyway, she was about 5 or 6 months old there.


----------



## raysmyheart

Speedy.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

So far Bertie has shown no interest in boxes whatever size they are 

But here's one of my old Harrycat (RIP) as a kitten - some 19 years ago ! - the box was used to store his toys in. he would regularly turf the toys out so he could sleep in it


----------



## mightyboosh

Ah, Oliver's favourite subject. The others like boxes too but Oliver is a box connoisseur.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxes you say? Oh yes. We can do that


----------



## LJC675

This thread reminded me of something I posted a while ago, under the heading of 'why would you buy that' someone selling cardboard boxes for $27. It's a cardboard box!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It is a very funky box though @LJC675


----------



## LJC675

Mrs Funkin said:


> It is a very funky box though @LJC675


I'm glad you like it, I told your Secret Santa to buy Oscar one.


----------



## raysmyheart

LJC675 said:


> This thread reminded me of something I posted a while ago, under the heading of 'why would you buy that' someone selling cardboard boxes for $27. It's a cardboard box!!!!
> 
> View attachment 379116


:Joyful I see it is listed as a 'designer box' for cats!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

LJC675 said:


> I'm glad you like it, I told your Secret Santa to buy Oscar one.


I reckon he'd be quite happy with that


----------



## weebeasties

Spike


----------



## dustydiamond1

LJC675 said:


> This thread reminded me of something I posted a while ago, under the heading of 'why would you buy that' someone selling cardboard boxes for $27. It's a cardboard box!!!!
> 
> View attachment 379116


Good grief!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar was determined to fit in this yesterday...


----------



## dustydiamond1

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar was determined to fit in this yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 385948


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Joyful


----------



## Animalfan

My beautiful Maisy, R.I.P sweet girl, she always loved a good box


----------



## TommyB

Boxes are friends.


----------



## BlossBea18

When she was tiny enough to fit...


----------



## raysmyheart

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar was determined to fit in this yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 385948


That is remearkable @Mrs Funkin , that Oscar got all four feet in this tiny box and looks pretty comfortable, too! This surely makes me smile.


----------



## raysmyheart

This box is not bad at all. :Cat









Yes, I think I could be very comfortable in this box I think no one would bother me here, just the right size for a cozy nap, I could get away from the hustle and bustle for a while. Still, I could hear when my dinner is ready.:Cat









What? Are those treats? Is she putting out chicken-flavored treats pour moi? :Cat









I think I should get out of this box. I think those treats are just for me. Can someone help me get out of this box? I think I should get out of this box right now.:Cat







Love, Speedy.:Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy


----------



## MaggieDemi

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar was determined to fit in this yesterday...


Awww, he looks like he's thinking "This isn't what I expected, somebody please get me a bigger box."


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know, poor deprived furry boy. You'll be glad to know he got a bigger box today


----------



## dustydiamond1

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know, poor deprived furry boy. You'll be glad to know he got a bigger box today
> 
> View attachment 386457


:Cat:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MaggieDemi

Mrs Funkin said:


> You'll be glad to know he got a bigger box today


Yay! He looks so much happier in his bigger box.


----------



## dustydiamond1




----------



## weebeasties




----------



## Korin

Can we even play a board game Korin?


----------



## Donnaev

Just







just missed FedEx....








Jack in a box and
Tommy hitting the bottle


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh! My weakness for a tabby cat knows no bounds...just gorgeous


----------



## thefiresidecat

lol we did buy a box specifically made for cats. they really do like them. scratching pads on the bottom and sides


----------



## thefiresidecat

this is from just now. too funny had to share. don't judge the toilet paper roll.. lol. cats...


----------



## Ringypie

An old one but always makes me laugh!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy


----------



## Korin

Boxes and confetti are the best


----------



## Donnaev

Korin said:


> Boxes and confetti are the best
> View attachment 390866


Boxes and Korin are the best! :Cat


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy


----------



## dustydiamond1




----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> View attachment 410997
> View attachment 410998


These photos of Gypsy are really priceless @dustydiamond1 ! ♥♥♥


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> View attachment 410997
> View attachment 410998


Such an adorable tummy!


----------



## dustydiamond1

@raysmyheart and @ChaosCat you are so sweet


----------



## ChaosCat

dustydiamond1 said:


> @raysmyheart and @ChaosCat you are so sweet
> View attachment 411011


Gypsy is busy, obviously.


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> Gypsy is busy, obviously.


Yes she likes to keep up with her favorite funnies on gocomics.com


----------



## raysmyheart

dustydiamond1 said:


> @raysmyheart and @ChaosCat you are so sweet


Thank you, Gypsy! You have excellent computer skills:Joyful


----------

